

Ask HN: Screw Facebook and Go Incognito on it - mahcode

Dear HN readers, I was wondering if it would be possible to "stop" Facebook from tracking you by browsing all your webpages in Chrome with an "incognito" window. (on a mac you can create a new incognito window with: shift + command + n).<p>It seems like a potential option that requires no plugins or anything else. Let me know what you think.
======
runevault
It should work since the cookies are destroyed upon closing that window and
said cookies are removed, as well as not being available to other windows.

~~~
mahcode
Brilliant! So there is basically no need to add plugins like this one
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3035153>) - currently on the front page
of HN - so long as you are ok with launching new incognito windows.

~~~
sp332
But then you have no history either. Also, you would be effectively logged out
of every website.

~~~
mahcode
True, unless you only go to Facebook on Ingonito. In which case all of the
Facebook cookies would be deleted once you close the window.

~~~
unicornporn
Or you could have single use browsers. There are so many browsers out there
that it doesn't seem like a problem to me.

That's what I used Opera for before I deleted my FB account. Safari is
currently the browser I use only for my real Google account activity (Gmail,
Calendar and G+ only).

I know there are solutions like <http://br.mozdev.org/multifox/> , but they
have never worked quite as I wished.

------
dorkitude
Sadly, Incognito Mode also doesn't work with extensions like 1Password
(indispensable for me)

